# Unable to establish a network connection with Gentoo LiveCD

## Dragunova

So I am working on installing Gentoo on my older PC (Dell Dimension 8250) and I am unable to establish a network connection that allows me to ping and receive packets from www.google.com.

I've used ifconfig, and all I get are lo, wlp2s2f2u4... but no eth0.

If I use lspci -kvm I get the Ethernet controller Device result of:

Device: 02:0C.0

Class: Ethernet Controller

Vendor: Intel Corporation

Device: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100

SVendor:            Dell

SDevice:             Device 0145

Rev:       10

Module: e100

This is the best amount of information I can give for starters...

If there is any more information I need to provide or if there are any solutions please specify/suggest and I will reply as soon as possible, thank you very much.

----------

## The Doctor

Welcome to Gentoo.

Catch 22 of the install media. It has terrible wireless support and just generally poor support for unusual hardware. The price of a small image.

Fortunately, there is a very easy solution. Use the  System Rescue CD instead. It has much better support, xfce, and it will not affect the install in any way. Honestly, this is what most  us use to install gentoo.

----------

